# Rod Holders for surf: PVC or re-bar?



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a bunch of rod holders that consist of PVC duck taped around some rebar (don't laugh, it's not as bad as it sounds). Anyhow, I notice on most of the reports around here yall just use a whole PVC pipe staked into the sand. If I bury the rebar 3' into the sand do you think it'd be OK? For the full PVC versions, I assume yall just cut the end into a nice sharp point?


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I have a bunch of rod holders that consist of PVC duck taped around some rebar (don't laugh, it's not as bad as it sounds). Anyhow, I notice on most of the reports around here yall just use a whole PVC pipe staked into the sand. If I bury the rebar 3' into the sand do you think it'd be OK? For the full PVC versions, I assume yall just cut the end into a nice sharp point?


i don't use pvc .. i use galvanized pipe (i buy the 8 foot chain link fence poles and cut them in half)

no sharp ends .. just dig a hole in the sand and bury them a foot (give er take)

or .. find where the wet sand meets the dry sand .. dig down till you see water .. put one end of your pipe in the hole .. and suck on the other end like a straw .. and it'll sink it self in the sand .. sound funny .. looks even funnier .. but works better than anything else


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Pvc. No rotting or rusting and cheap,light and easy to handle. take a mallot or suck the sand and you in. just put a beveled edge on one end and your done unless you put beer holders and bite alarms on it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Free_loader said:


> put one end of your pipe in the hole .. and suck on the other end like a straw .. and it'll sink it self in the sand .. sound funny .. looks even funnier ..


 LMAO... I'm gonna have to bring my wife along so nobody laughs at me. :birthday2

Thanks for the tips, I think I like the idea of these better than my cheapy rebar ones and PVC is cheap so I'll go that route.


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

PVC 4 me. Have reflective tape on the tops (orange/white--like highway barricades) to deter the late-night beach runners/drunks.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I use the PVC attached to rebar method. Always easy to stick in the sand and makes it heavier to drag off if you get something big on it. The reflective tape is a good idea too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use a 6 ft piece of 1 inch angle iron that I took to the muffler shop and had a 6 inch piece of 2 1/4 tail pipe welded and inserted the plastic rod holder into,,,works well,,,love the idea of reflective tape.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

I use 5' of 2" dia PVC pipe for rod holders. I will either use a shovel to dig them in, but recently I learned of a new technique. Use a creature catcher to suck out the sand and shove down the PVC. Makes very short work. Only good in PINS in the areas where there is not a lot of shell like the high banks. Too many shells and you gotta work at it. I don't think this can be done on the upper coast.

I typically get my rod holder in at least 2' with 3' above the sand.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

got a friend that makes something similar to these. all aluminum. the only thing i'll use. no ring around the chops for me, thanks. :slimer:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

For many years, I used PVC hose clamped to rebar, but for the past couple of years I've gone to straight PVC. My holders are 5' long, with a long angled cut on the end. I twist them back and forth to bury them and don't have any trouble, except where there is a lot of shell or gravel. In that case, I have to dig a hole first. I prefer the PVC because they are lighter and less prone to scratch, dent, or break anything around them in the back of the truck.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

depends where you fish... east of Bolivar you will find clay under the sand. west of galveston you will find notheing but sand. i fish mostly sea rim to crystal beach. i use a 4' piece of angle alum. 1/8 x 1 1/2" taped to about 3' pvc. on the alum. i will buy a 8' piece and cut it in half at an angle. the pvc i will heat the end with propane torch and roll out the edges, i have a 3" socket that makes a good flareing tool. about 2' down i will drill a 5/8" hole that i slip a piece of 1/2" piece of hot water pvc and glue in. i also duct tape around that area just in case. just one word of warning a 12/0 needs a straight pipe or it drags on the line. but all you have to do on the angle alum is wiggle it into the sand. wiggle it to come back out. i've had some awful drunk friends try to pull them up but only bent them before they themselfes fell over. they do work better when the clay is close to the surface.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Rebar for me. Hauling this in jeep wrangler so any space saved helps. Also just need big hammer to pound into sand, shell or clay.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

I use a 2" schedule 40 pvc pipe with a 4 way Y with 1 foot of pipe sticking out of the Y ends and a bolt through the pipe for the gimble to sit on. works great!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

If space is a problem, take 2" pvc for big rigs and 1 1/2" pvc for smaller rigs. The 1 1/2" pipes will fit inside the 2"


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I actually do carry a 3ft piece of 11/2 PVC that I stick a small bait rod in. Toss line just over 1st bar and let roll/drift back into shore, usually get 1 whiting for every 2 hardheads.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

mmmMm hmm mustard and biscuits.

I use a piece of 2" conduit I cut at a slant. It works ok. I use a rubber mallet to drive it in.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I use grey PVC conduit. It is UV protected and will not become brittle in the sun.

warning for those that use all metal rod holders. You increase your chances of getting the rod hight by lighting by using all metal. Works like a lighting rod, and sometimes your rods are the highest point on the beach.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jesse said:


> I use a 2" schedule 40 pvc pipe with a 4 way Y with 1 foot of pipe sticking out of the Y ends and a bolt through the pipe for the gimble to sit on. works great!


 I'm having trouble picturing this, could you elaborate?

I went down this last weekend with my rebar/PVC rod holders and discovered that the rebar I used is too small because it flexes and bends toward the surf when I set the weight and tighten it up. I think I'll go all PVC and this method with the 4 way seems like it'll give me some nice handles to push/pull with.


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Yeah Jesse, give us some pics of your invention, please. Sounds quite interesting and I'm always looking for more cool stuff. (Tackle Ho)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I use grey PVC conduit. It is UV protected and will not become brittle in the sun.
> 
> warning for those that use all metal rod holders. You increase your chances of getting the rod hight by lighting by using all metal. Works like a lighting rod, and sometimes your rods are the highest point on the beach.


Thanks TJ,,,i'm getting rid of the angle iron,,,I DON"T LIKE LIGHTNING,,,lol
Jdub


----------

